# Biden's Door to Door Police



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It seems that there is some motivation yet to be determined to get everyone to have the vaccine the one thing we all share.
If you are not eighty years of age, or compromised health wise in some manner your risk is minimal from the Wu Flu.
The Feds want to inoculate two year old toddlers. 
I am healthy as can be and my health care is my concern, not the GOD DAMNED governments'!


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

deleted


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

HIPPA


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I hope if biden and camel-ah and their staff start on the south side of chicago they can ask all the gang members to turn in their illegal firearms.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

wirenut said:


> I hope if biden and camel-ah and their staff start on the south side of chicago they can ask all the gang members to turn in their illegal firearms.


My bet is that Kameltoe wants no part of the awful legacy of Chicago. Lightfoot is destined to be historical in her failures.
Kameltoe at least can smell the chum in the seas.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

If they knock on my door the only answer they get will be when I open the door and my 2 large hounds have at them.These dogs are very friendly until somebody steps foot or gets too close to my property,then they lose their minds.I know they probably wouldnt attack, but they dont sound like that.Always wanted to let them loose when someone knocks just to see.Maybe we will find out.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Western North Carolina has never been known to being friendly to government busy bodies


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Door to door workers will be arrested for trespassing.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If they knock on my door I just won't answer it. If they try and forcibly break in that's another story.


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

* That'll be Fun*


----------



## MaverickDMD (Dec 20, 2020)

You're idiots


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

MaverickDMD said:


> You're idiots


You might be right........


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

MaverickDMD said:


> You're idiots


I see you are all about making friends. You won't be here long being a negative TROLL.
I have seen many like you come and go. People that SUCK get run off sooner than later. Why not try to hide your being an ass for a while?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> I see you are all about making friends. You won't be here long being a negative TROLL.
> I have seen many like you come and go. People that SUCK get run off sooner than later. Why not try to hide your being an ass for a while?


Careful GW, calling out a troll, troll or not, got me into a rather interesting exchange on another forum with a MOD. Mod thought they could threaten me by banning. I told them to remove the account and didn't want my membership to make them a penny. Crickets.
Yea, no one there will respond now that they know that. I've written every other mod and every admin I could search out, not a single response. The account is still active, I'm not. What a world. 🥴


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> Careful GW, calling out a troll, troll or not, got me into a rather interesting exchange on another forum with a MOD. Mod thought they could threaten me by banning. I told them to remove the account and didn't want my membership to make them a penny. Crickets.
> Yea, no one there will respond now that they know that. I've written every other mod and every admin I could search out, not a single response. The account is still active, I'm not. What a world. 🥴


I have no fear of a ban. When a new member goes negative on a majority of their eight posts, they are trending towards not being well liked. I would like the Canadian PRICK to call me an idiot to my face. That would not end well for him.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> I have no fear of a ban. When a new member goes negative on a majority of their eight posts, they are trending towards not being well liked. I would like the Canadian PRICK to call me an idiot to my face. That would not end well for him.


Sounds like a lot of the exchange with the Mod in the other place. It was over a new account coming with some irrational comment as well.
Get your ZEN going. Would hate to hear you blew a gasket. It would [probably take a lot to get the Ban Hammer here, well short of just being stupid.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MaverickDMD said:


> You're idiots


Please don't insult people here...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Wouldn't be welcome at my door, lol


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

*How to deal with Miscreants and Trolls 101*


----------

